# What is going on at the Muay Thai fights in Bangkok?????



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

Sandman,
  This is a Warning.

As the -primary- focus of this thread seems to be around Muay Thai, with the Kung Fu aspect added in later as an aside (based on the thread title and 1st post), Cthulhu did what he was supposed to do (put threads in their proper forum for example).

Your responce to him is both disrespectful, and overly antagonistic. This is a violation of forum rules.  If you wish to continue to participate, please review them and follow them in the future.  If you have a problem with a moderator, please feel free to PM me with your concerns.

Thank you

Kaith
MartialTalk Admin


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

Sandman,
  Your tone is antagonistic, your delivery insulting and attitude down right rude.  To answer your questions:

I own this forum.  

Cthulhu, Arnisador and Renegade are moderators.  IF! you had bothered to read this would be clear.

You have insulted a Mod.

You have insulted me.

You have practically dared us to ban you and have the audacity to compare the act of removing a disrespectful and disruptive presence with the tyranical acts of governments and claim censorship.

The "either answer me or F-Off" attitude, along with your actions violate several of the rules this forum functions under.  

I will be blunt - you are here as a guest.  If you can not behave as one, you are not welcome.  If you can, then you are.  It is that simple.  Continuation of forum rules violations will result in action.

Good Day.

Kaith
Martial Talk Admin.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2002)

Sandman has been banned from this forum due to repeated forum rules violations.  These violations include, but are not limited to disrespect of other users, disrespect of forum administration, his "I'll do what I want" attitude and other issues.
His disruptive attitude is not welcome here.

MartialTalk welcomes all those interested in the Friendly discussion of the Martial Arts.  Please follow our forum rules.

Thank you,

Bob Hubbard,
Martial Talk Administrator.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

Sandman:
  I see you're concerned that your post might receive insufficient attention in this forum. I don't think that that's the case. People will see the new post indicator and stop by! Moving the thread here will help make this a more active forum so it won't be an issue for future visitors as it was for you. Please understand, this is a new board and membership is slowly growing and with it come growing pains.
  Two acquaintances of mine from the UAE who were studying here had to return there a few months ago after the 9-11 incident. I look forward to their return to the States.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2002)

<mod note> Moved thread to proper forum

Cthulhu


----------



## KumaSan (Jan 11, 2002)

Try this link for your Kung-Fu vs. Muay Thai questions. I guess they have an annual MT v. Kung-Fu tournament still, he posts about it on rec.martial.arts every so often.

I can't help you with the scoring. I know that the amateur fights that go on around here are scored on a 10 point system, but I don't know how points are issued. Maybe a search of google will help you out there.


----------



## Sandman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi Guys,

My Question: Does anyone know how the Muay Thai fights in Lumpini Stadium in Bangkok are scored?

I just I didn't put this in the Muay Thai section because this is where the traffic is.
got back from Thailand and after two nights of watching Muay Thai in Bangkok can't figure out the scoring. In most fights the guy I thought was pounding the **** out of the other guy ended up losing the fight. The first and second rounds are usually very subdued. The third and fourth are mayhem at it's finest. Then in the fifth and last round one guy is going full blast and the other guy is just grappling and tying things up. The most passive fighter in the fifth round always seemed to be the winner.

It is like he knows he is ahead on points so just takes it easy while the guy behind is trying for the knockout.

OK OK OK that all makes sense except the guy I thought would be ahead on points is not the guy that is coasting in the last round.

When they hold on to each other it seems that a knee in the kidneys counts as a point and a fist in the face doesn't count for anything unless it knocks the guy out. So it appears that the object of Muay Thai is to kick or knee the other guy in the torso to gain a point without getting punched in the face and knocked out??? Thus if you get punched in the face while trying to knee the guy in the torso you get a point but don't lose any points for getting punched in the face but not knocked out.

This can't be right but that is sure what it looked like so it's either that for the fix is on for most of the fights.

I tell you it was exciting to watch but as confusing as hell to figure out who the winner was without a knock out.

If there are any guys what can explain this too me I would be most grateful.

Thanks for the help, Sandman


----------



## Sandman (Jan 9, 2002)

Has anyone here ever seen the videos taken in the early seventies of the top Hong Kong Kung Fu fighters when they travelled to Bangkok to fight the top Muay Thai fighters? It was at the height of the Bruce Lee mania and Hong Kong just wanted to prove to the world they were the best. Anyway the story is that all of them (but one) got knocked out in the first round.

A guy told me this at Lumpini Stadium in Bangkok and until the fights started I thought he was bull****ting but after seeing two professional Thai guys go at it in living 3-D I'm not so sure.

Anyway does anyone know if this story is true?

Thanks again for any help, Sandman


----------



## Sandman (Jan 11, 2002)

First of all Cthulhu it's a combination Muay Thai/Kung Fu question so is more mainstream than martial art specific. Actually reading the post to find out the topic before being so anal-retentive would help your monitoring skills.

Second, after 33 views of experienced martial artists on the forum it is hard to accept there is no one with an answer? Come on there must be someone who can explain this experience of watching the professional Muay Thai fights in Bangkok to me. Also there must be some Muay Thai or Kung Fu artist who can tell me if the story I heard about the Kung Fu vs Muay Thai fighters is true.

I need some help so anyone who can provide any insight on this issue please take the time to post an opinion.

Thanking all in advance, Sandman


----------



## Sandman (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info KumaSan. I'm on the case. 

Cheers Sandman


----------



## Sandman (Jan 11, 2002)

Kaith Rustaz
This is not a warning but just a simple post.

Kaith Rustaz Quote: focus of this thread seems to be around Muay Thai, with the Kung Fu aspect added in later as an aside

Sandmans Answer: No, the focus of this thread is some questions about Muay Thai and Kung Fu. The Kung Fu aspect is not an aside as you refer to it but something that was to be part of the original post but as I said was Just One More Question I forgot to add to the original post .

So unless this is the Muay Thai & Kung Fu forum the post belongs in the proper forum which is the General Martial Arts Talk forum where it was originally posted.

Kaith Rustaz quote: If you have a problem with a moderator, please feel free to PM me with your concerns.

Sandmans Answer: No, if I have a problem with a moderator I will put my comments up in public in plain English (ie no profanity) and not go sneaking around behind any moderators back. 

Also if you think I have any problem with the moderator that wasnt solved by my answer to him moving my post you have a far thinner skin than I do. I just dont get upset that easily on anonymous internet boards.

So if you have a problem with frank, logical and public posts and you own the board feel free to ban me. After all I live in the Middle East and the tyrannical regimes here also practice censorship so Im used to it and wont take it personally.   

Then again if you dont own the board but feel slighted in any way then feel free to start a private message email campaign with who ever does and convince them to ban me. 

And if you happen to know any of the answers to my Muay Thai & Kung Fu questions feel free to enlighten me.

Frankly unless you have some relevant information like KumaSan Im not all that interested but hey thats just me.

All the best, Sandman


----------



## Sandman (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey Kaith Rustaz,

Did you ever think you are taking yourself a bit too seriously?

I live in the Middle East (today once again it's sunny in Meziyrah) and have to deal in real life with the abuse of power, thought police and censorship. After having to dealing with censorship from totalitarian rulers every day in real life I'm sorry to disappoint you if you think I am going to take a cyber power trip seriously.

So you own the board; then simply your options are to allow the free flow of dialogue or if you disagree then ban me. Since you are taking all this so seriously then it appears that if given power you certainly don't appear to be one of the few that can resist abusing it.

As for me I will follow up the leads given to me on this thread regarding my Muay Thai & Kung Fu questions because the reason I am here is for information not to waste time playing "King of the Cyber Castle". 

After all if you don't have any answers on the questions regarding Muay Thai and Kung Fu then what are you doing on the thread? Don't you have forum computer maintenance things to do that are more important to the future of your board than cutting off dialogue?

Warmest Regards, Sandman

PS To the rest of you thanks for the help on the Muay Thai and Kung Fun questions so far and if anyone on the board runs across any further information please post it. Any help is most appreciated


----------



## Sandman (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey arnisador,

arnisador quote: "I see you're concerned that your post might receive insufficient attention in this forum. I don't think that that's the case. 

Cold hard mathematics says that the forum with the most posts sees the most traffic. Hard reality of numbers wins over opinion. Also what if a Kung Fu guy knows the answer?

arnisador: "Moving the thread here will help make this a more active forum so it won't be an issue for future visitors as it was for you."

True arnisador but in my own very selfish way I am not so concerned so much about the future as getting the immediate gratification of having my questions answered. I just got back from Bangkok and these questions are still at the forefront of my trip memories.

Moving my post here if it was just about Muay Thai is fine but the hard fact is that it is a combination Martial Art post. If keeping the original post in the original forum and putting a copy here helps the Muay Thai forum then fine but my motive is information on Muay Thai and Kung Fu not helping to fill up the non-active forums.

arnisador: Two acquaintances of mine from the UAE who were studying here had to return there a few months ago after the 9-11 incident. I look forward to their return to the States."

Don't hold your breath. All the locals here are all betting on the new bombing co-ordinates being Iraq. All the UAE nationals are very nervous about even casual travel to the US with the current anti Arab climate. On thing about life in the Gulf is that it is never boring. 

Regarding the Martial Arts scene here there are a ton of Martial Arts clubs in the UAE. Mostly Karate but recently several Chinese soft art clubs have opened up. There has been quite an influx of Mainland Chinese (Mandarin speakers) over the last couple years and they are starting to develop a following outside the traditional Gulf Karate stronghold.    

Warmest Regards, Sandman


----------

